

Show HN: Hacker airlines, airline as a platform. Create your flight. - megafounder
http://hackerairlines.com

======
doublerebel
I understand what's happening just from the confused comments. Crowdsourced
charter airline destinations/flights.

Friday night is probably a rough time for HN comprehension. Would be awesome
to see this hit critical mass, as has with auto transport! Do you have plans
to target popular events (i.e. Sounders fans recently chartered a plane to
Vancouver, BC for a rivalry match [1])?

If so this is along the lines of similar app ideas I've had, although much
more high-end. Best of luck!

[1]
[http://www.theprovince.com/sports/wing+prayer+Southsiders+ch...](http://www.theprovince.com/sports/wing+prayer+Southsiders+charter+plane+critical+Whitecaps+match+Seattle/9017728/story.html)

------
Spectral
The concept seems pretty interesting, but it turned me off when it required
Twitter permissions to even do anything. So I still don't know what it does.
Conclusion: Interesting, but not interesting enough for me to give permissions
without first offering me more details.

------
calcsam
Quick note: dollar-using countries like the US write $4.99 meaning one cent
less than 5 dollars. Or they write $4,999 for one dollar less than 5 thousand
dollars. Or they write $499 for one dollar less than five hundred dollars.
Hope that helps.

~~~
megafounder
Thanks!

------
cylinder
I don't get it.

------
kingnight
The page keeps redirecting me to the spanish language version.

I would like to know more before connecting to Twitter too.

~~~
megafounder
Fixed! we only tweet the message above and you will start following
@hackerairlines. Nothing more

------
despideme
I can only see the Spanish-language page for some reason. Safari on OS X 10.9.
Changing the user agent doesn't fix it.

~~~
megafounder
solved, thanks!

------
sebkomianos
What exactly is this? It looks interesting.

~~~
megafounder
Thanks! HA is the first airline that works as a platform. Users create and
explore flights. Users book seats and charter the airplane if they cover the
costs.

~~~
sebkomianos
I "created" a flight but nothing happened - only a tweet and nothing else.

------
rubengo
booking your seat is so easy!

------
ocfx
IM SO CONFUSED

